# Dilema over harvest of Ganesh plant.



## BudMuncher (May 15, 2011)

Hey all. I have a couple of Ganesh growing and one is showing mostly cloudy trichomes with a few amber, which is how I like it. I've already cut a few underdeveloped satelite buds off and tried them and they are killer! So its ready...BUT its still growing! There is new bud growth still on the top of the main cola   Help guys! I dunno what to do, should I harvest or leave it?

The other one is not yet done (mostly clear trichs). They are both at 5 days off Mandala's recommended harvest time, since being turned onto 12/12.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

Bud ... What i can say is that usually you turn the lights to 12/12 but the flowering phase only starts one week after ( 7 days ) more or less. So you can put more 7 days to the recommended.


----------



## BudMuncher (May 16, 2011)

thanks. Though I did ask a while back about that and people told me they started counting flowering from 12/12


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2011)

If the trichomes are were you want them I wld take her....I believe I read that some new growth even late in flower is normal. Jmo


----------



## BudMuncher (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Hamster


----------

